# Sprinter Bilder



## MoPB82 (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo 

Ich glaub ich bin hier im falschen Forum , aber vlt könnt ihr mir ja doch helfen!

ich brauch ein Bild von einem Sprinter aber von der Seite! und das halt schon min 640px

Verschiebt den Thread wenn er im falschen Unterforum ist 


Danke schon mal

vlt habt ihr ja auch nen guten Link 


MoPB82


----------



## der_Jan (19. Juni 2005)

http://www.marijo.sk/busy/sprinter_12_01.jpg
5 Minuten Google und als Eingabe Sprinter.

wenn du Blueprints brauchst: http://www.smcars.net/forum/index.php hier gibts bestimmt welche musst dich allerdings anmelden


----------



## MoPB82 (19. Juni 2005)

upps ich meinte einen menschen 

muss ne art nike werbung machen und brauch halt einen von der seite 

sorry fürs missverständinss !


----------



## der_Jan (19. Juni 2005)

Äh ja, lol, ja äh klar. Ich immer mit meiner großen Klappe.


----------



## MoPB82 (19. Juni 2005)

hier für das bild brauch ich das ganze 


was meint ihr was ich daran noch verbessern könnte damit es "echter" aussieht

ist fürs studium ne hausaufgabe ;-)


----------



## da_Dj (19. Juni 2005)

"In Motion" also entweder durch (in diesem Fall ganz sachtes) Weichzeichnen der bewegten Figuren oder zumindest ein leichter Blur im Hintergrund (der noch zu stark raussticht)


----------



## Mamphil (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Irgendwie ist alles ziemlich grau und Ton-in-Ton. Vielleicht kannst du die Farben etwas intensivieren und die Sonne etwas "scheinen" lassen?

Mamphil


----------



## Pianoman (20. Juni 2005)

Hi.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß Du die Farben noch etwas aufpeppen solltest, möglicherweise Farbbalance des Hintergrundes etwas Richtung gelb, vielleicht auch den Kontrast noch etwas anpassen. 

Außerdem haben die Figuren noch keine Schatten, die würden viel zur Realitätsnähe beitragen.

Bin gespannt auf das Endergebnis.
Grüzze!


----------



## Milur (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Die Haltung deiner Sprinterin ist denkbar ungünstig. Damit meine ich, dass die Aufnahme zu einem Zeitpunkt geschossen wurde, in dem keine Dynamik vorhanden ist.
Schau dir mal mein Foto von Dwain Campbell an. Siehst du was der für eine Kraft und Geschwindigkeit ausstrahlt?
Genau sowas brauchst du, nur von der Seite.

Und versuch doch auch mal, die Person etwas vor die Tiere zu setzen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Nike gern die Nase vorn hätte. 

greetz
milur


----------



## MoPB82 (20. Juni 2005)

genau aber ich habe kein bild gefunden was von der seite brauchbar wäre :-(

ich hab die objekte mit den farben runtergesetzt weil der hintergrund so ne schlechte sättigung hat :-/

das mit dem schaten kommt dann auch noch ... es geht mehr um die idee und die umsetzung , die ganz kleinen details sind nicht ganz so wichtig !


danke aber schonmal


----------



## Mamphil (20. Juni 2005)

MoPB82 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab die objekte mit den farben runtergesetzt weil der hintergrund so ne schlechte sättigung hat :-/


Da hätte ich doch die Farben vom Hintergrund einfach hochgesetzt...

Mamphil


----------



## Neok (22. Juni 2005)

Außerdem stimmt das Licht nicht...
Du musst den Hintergrund horizontal spiegeln, sodass die Lichtstrahlen auf den Rücken der Frau treffen.


----------



## thecamillo (22. Juni 2005)

Moiiiin,

vielleicht solltest du auch den Vogel noch raus nehmen, da dann der Focus mehr auf den Gepard und den Sprinter visiert wird. 

Ich tendiere auch dazu dir zu raten einen anderen Sprinter zu wählen, denn das wofür ein Gepard steht muss sich in dem Bild des Sprinters widerspiegeln, so dass man richtig und zielgesteuert assozieren kann. 

Achte auch darauf dass der oder die Sprinter(in) auch Nike Schuhwerk trägt (denn das im Bild Asics).

Wenn du das richtige Bild gefunden hast und baust es ein, dann setze den Sprinter etwas weiter nach vorne (nach rechts). Damit schaffst du eine Atmosphäre, welches dem Betrachter suggeriert, dass der Sprinter, der geballten Laderung der Natur, in Form eines Geparden, weit überlegen ist!

PS: hatte ich ganz vergessen! Das nike Logo unten rechts bitte auch noch in die Mitte stellen, dann hat das Ganze noch mehr Halt!

cu thecamillo


----------

